# motor cranked with distributor pulled



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Hi All!

Some jerk turned my motor over while it was without the distributor. 1987 V6 3.0

We had been pulling it in and out and...well that it is another thread to come. 

Anyhow, I need to put the distributor back in. 

I know which cylinder is no 1. I know which way to put the distributor to point at 1. 

QUESTION, how do I know when looking at the valves, with the cover off. when it is at TDC on 1?

I was hoping someone could help me find the location of the valve that I am basing this on.... what it's position will look like and any other info or recommendations. 

Thanks in advance, George


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Just take the #1 spark plug out and rotate the engine until it's completely TDC by using using a long and sturdy object. Now look at the crank and see where your marks on the crank pulley is at. This should help you find TDC for your engine.


----------

